# Need help putting together first aid kit -Holistic



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Let me say that I am pretty uneducated with some of the natural things for dogs/cats.









I tried some PetAlive UTI-Free for my Fuzzy Butt kitten and it worked really well.









So I would like to have a kit or supply of things that work well for dogs, say on hot spots, those nasty small cyst (blocked gland or hair follicle), or any other things that you feel are a must have.

Please post the name of the product, it's use and where you purchase.

Geeze I don't want much do I. I think this could be a good resource for dummie beginners like me. Herbal 101 or Holistic for dummies.









Thanks
Val


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Bumping your valuable, intriguing, useful post up, Val! This could be worthwhile, even as a sticky! Here's hoping Ruth and others may weigh in and mention stuff I am also curious about, that might do well in a first-aid kit for dogs. Arnica? Witch hazel? Sillicea? Bumping this up for exposure!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Here you go:-

http://www.petsynergy.com/firstaid.html

Note the caution about using Kaopectate - it used to be OK for dogs, but now contains aspirin, so is no longer on the list.

________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, I figured there would be tons of posts in this thread -- where is everyone?

This is something that I've been thinking of putting together also -- I'll try to think a bit about it when I can. I think we did this once a long time ago here, and didn't save it. Maybe we can get a good list going, and then make a sticky.

I guess a good starting point would be a list of useful homeopathic remedies that people use?

Typically the remedies look come in little tubes:







or









Lower potencies can be bought at most health food stores and some online stores, and are most commonly used. Higher potencies only a handful of places like 
http://www.ritecare.com
http://www.homeopathyovernight.com
http://www.abchomeopathy.com/
others?
I like to use the 30c potency. For emergencies (like getting hit in the head with a golf ball or horse hoof, or major surgery) I would use the 1M potency. 

My homoepathic knowledge in choosing remedies and potencies are limited, would welcome more input here...

Arnica Montana for muscle pain and trauma, bruising, etc. 
Hypericum Perforatum for nerve damage and pain
Ledum for puncture wounds (dog bites, tick bites, insect bites)
Bloat remedy (given on way to vet): Nux Vomica???

I ALWAYS have some pure aloe vera gel in the refrigerator - used for hot spots and anything itchy or warm. Great for hot spots.

Calenda creme or hypericum/calendula creme for skin issues. I don't use it on open wounds, or wounds that shouldn't heal too fast on the outside becuase the inside needs to drain. Others use it differently. The hypericum will help the nerves in the area. I don't know if there is an appreciable difference between the cremes and the gels.

I always have the herb scullcap on hand -- a nervous system tonic, I use it to relax the nervous system. Muscle tightness, itching that is in overdrive (thinking of Max's hot spot here).

Charcoal for stomach upsets and gas -- will absorb stuff, so not to be taken with medicines or food.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> Typically the remedies look come in little tubes:
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a trick to getting what's in the tube into the dog without (a) touching it or (b) it hitting the floor?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Some are more precise about that than others. Technically, you're right, you shouldn't touch them.

I've talked about this with my homeopathic vet, and she said that she's seen no bad effects from using your hands. So I just put them in my hand, and the dogs take them right up -- they think they are a treat









If they aren't feeling well, I will place them in their mouth with my hands.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome! I will be using those little tube things more often!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTWow, I figured there would be tons of posts in this thread -- where is everyone?


Sorry, busy week!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's mine:

<u>For diarhea/vomiting:</u>

*
Digestive Upsets by Homeopet *(this gets diarrhea under control FAST). Only used for acute situations. 

*Nux Vomica* -- homeopathic remedy for nausea. [BLOAT KIT!]

*Activated Charcoal* -- for gas and/or poisoning and/or bad food [BLOAT KIT]

*Slippery Elm*

Also in my BLOAT KIT are the homeopathic remedies

Belladonna
Carbo Vegetabilis [this one is actually charcoal so I would be careful in giving it with activated charcoal]
Argentum Nitricum

This website explains when you would need each one: http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/dog-bloat.html

I also keep a good probiotic on hand (in the fridge) and a combo supplement with L-Glutamine to help heal the gut

<u>For Skin Issues including Cuts, Abscesses, Hot Spots, Secondary Skin Infections & Bug Bites</u>

Calendula Cream
Calendula/Hypericum Cream (my FAVORITE!!!!)
Aloe Vera
NEEM Shampoo & Spray by Azmira (also repels fleas and other biting insects)
Tea Tree Oil (do not place this anywhere on the skin that can be licked)

<u>For ears:</u> 

Organic Apple Cider Vinegar
Boric Acid 
Gentian Violet
Garlic Oil

I used to make my own ear stuff but now I just buy one of the pre-made natural ones. I like Halo and Ark Naturals the best. 

I like the Ark Naturals eye cleaner. 

For stings use the homeopathic remedy Ledum (can also use for puncture wounds).

For expelling foreign bodies use the homeopathic remedy Silicea

Organic Apple Cider Vinegar has a lot of uses including an after bath rinse to repel fleas and soothe the skin. 

Classical homeopaths do not like mixing remedies but I have had very good luck with some of the combination remedies made by Boiron. There is one for Arthritis that has really helped Chama and another called Arnica Trauma that REALLY helped Rafi after the porcupine incident. 

I started him on Arnica immediately after his surgery and then later in the week I ran out and he still had quills in him and lots of bruising so I switched to the Trauma combo remedy. 

I have more things to add later but Cleo is lying across me right now so I can't go check my cabinet.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

This is an awesome and extremely informative post. Thank you everyone, I'm learning so much!!

Aneta


----------



## Tehillah (Jun 21, 2010)

My homeopath put together a First Aid Kit for me. I travel with it always! It is extremely helpful. It includes remedies you would use for dirrerah , poisening, punctures, bloat, bee stings, and many more. I would be happy to email it to individuals interested .


----------

